# Movies set in hotels or motels



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I am interested in, and would like to compile a list of movies (of any genre or rating) that are set in hotels or motels, where the residents or transient occupants interact with each other as well as property staff in interesting ways, and where, sometimes, the hotel itself becomes a character. It is the interaction of the characters with the hotel or motel as a setting or backdrop that is of particular interest to me.

Thank you for any suggestions, which I shall list below.

Edit:
*The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel
The Grand Budapest Hotel
Grand Hotel
Psycho
Hotel
Somewhere in Time
The shining
1408
Motel Hell
Pretty Woman
Lady In The Water
Plaza Suite
Elevator Girl
Vacancy
Dirty Dancing
Cold Comes the Night
The Florida Project
The Towering Inferno
Always at the Carlyle
Dumb and Dumber
Addicted to Fresno
Hotel Transylvania and Transylvania 2
The Night Manager *(BBC 6-part series)
*Piercing
Hotel Artemis
The Hotel New Hampshire
Bug*

Thanks to those who have contributed to the list.

Bing: "best movies about hotels"
Wikipedia: "movies set in hotels"


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

*The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel (2011) Comes to mind. I will watch anything with Judi Dench.*


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Grand Hotel (1932)......Psycho (1960)......Hotel (1967)......Somewhere in Time (1980).


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nick said:


> I am interested in, and would like to compile a list of movies (of any genre or rating) that are set in hotels or motels, where the residents or transient occupants interact with each other as well as property staff in interesting ways, and where, sometimes, the hotel itself becomes a character. It is the interaction of the characters with the hotel or motel as a setting or backdrop that is of particular interest to me.
> 
> Thank you for any suggestions, which I shall list below.


Appears to be many of them here.
best movies about hotels - Bing


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Category:Films set in hotels - Wikipedia seems complete (over 200 films tagged).


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

The shining, 1408


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Motel Hell


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Pretty Woman


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

Although Lady In The Water was technically an apartment complex, it felt more like a motel to me.


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

Plaza Suite with Walter Matthau.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Elevator Girl


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Dirty Dancing.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

This is not what you are looking for, but a Best Western motel that overlooks a drive in and pipes the audio into the rooms. 

Best Western Movie Manor in Monta Vista, Colorado.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Very interesting...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

The Towering Inferno


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I dont know if this was mentioned so please 4give me if it was but VACANCY was mainly in a roadside motel........ (rated R)

It was OK but not one of my favourites by any means!!


----------



## Jake Bailey (Oct 18, 2018)

You already put a Grand Hotel (1932) in your list, but what about *The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014)*?* *


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Jake Bailey said:


> You already put a Grand Hotel (1932) in your list, but what about *The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014)*?* *


Yes, of course! How could we have missed that? 

Thanks, and welcome to the board!


----------



## Jake Bailey (Oct 18, 2018)

Nick said:


> Yes, of course! How could we have missed that?
> 
> Thanks, and welcome to the board!


Happy to help, Nick! 
Also thanks for a warm welcome


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Always at the Carlyle ( currently on Starz ).


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

"Dumb and Dumber" comes to mind.. part of that took place in a hotel.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Added *Addicted to Fresno*, starring Judy Greer and Natasha Lyonne as sexually deviant, bumbling hotel maids trying to hide a dead body.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hotel Transylvania and Transylvania 2


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Not a movie, but a BBC 6-part mini series later shown on AMC and then Amazon's Prime, 'The Night Manager', based on a John le Carré book.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Hotel Artemis.

Loved it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

satcrazy said:


> Hotel Artemis.
> 
> Loved it.


Got it!


----------

